# Beauty of Color Tutorial Requests



## Me220 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone!! This is it. Here we ask for the tutorials we want to see, and we fulfill those requests. We test them here in a smaller sect of the community to stave off the nervousness of posting in the larger forum. 

I will start by requesting a blue look. That's the hardest for me, so seeing new interpretations would be great.

I am willing to post a tutorial, but I have no idea for what, so suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## cocoaGLAM! (Sep 30, 2006)

Hmmm I dont know how to put this.....
I would like to see a tutorial that would make you seem to glow in a way. I have a very deep skin tone and it seems my skin looks a little on the dull side after I put on my foundation but I put on like a gold/bronze color as eyeshadow and that brings some life to my face. How do I put some more "life" into my face so it doesnt look completely flat & dull?
& Yea I'm a beginner with the makeup =P


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

  How do I put some more "life" into my face so it doesnt look completely flat & dull?  
 
If the bronze/gold eyeshadow is making your eyes pop, have you tried using a bronzer along your cheekbones instead of blush? I have no recs of a good bronzer, but that might help.

 Quote:

  I will start by requesting a blue look. That's the hardest for me, so seeing new interpretations would be great.  
 
Seeing your photo in your icon, I think doing some wingy looking blue eyeshadow in the outer third would look nice. The other two thirds could be a cream/white shade with blue hints in it, if that makes sense. Blue is hard for most people to pull off, because it looks old a lot of the time, which why I suggested a minimal amount. A dark blue would be interesting to see.

Being East Asian, I technically count as a POC, but I don't have any requests except maybe someone who could suggest a nice nude lip color? I find a lot of nude lip colors are too pink or too beige.


----------



## Me220 (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocoaGLAM!* 

 
_Hmmm I dont know how to put this.....
I would like to see a tutorial that would make you seem to glow in a way. I have a very deep skin tone and it seems my skin looks a little on the dull side after I put on my foundation but I put on like a gold/bronze color as eyeshadow and that brings some life to my face. How do I put some more "life" into my face so it doesnt look completely flat & dull?
& Yea I'm a beginner with the makeup =P_

 
If you can find it, i bought the Moisturegleam lotion. They release it in the summer, some places might still have it. It has gold reflections, kind of like Strobe Cream's pink/silver reflection; I think the gold is more flattering on deeper skin tones. Putting that on under foundation adds a healthy glow. Also, Porcelain Pink MSF lightly over any blush helps create a rosey glow as well. The deeper the skin tone, the lighter the hand because it can look too pink. HTH


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 1, 2006)

you could also use shooting star as a highlighter. It gives a healthy glow to the skin.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_If you can find it, i bought the Moisturegleam lotion. They release it in the summer, some places might still have it. It has gold reflections, kind of like Strobe Cream's pink/silver reflection; I think the gold is more flattering on deeper skin tones. Putting that on under foundation adds a healthy glow._

 
Thanks babe! I had heard about this product but wasn't sure as to what it  is exactly. I love the strobe cream but it is not really suited to my complexion (NW45) Anyway's I found loads on line for cheap so im going to purchase it. 

Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~VD


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 2, 2006)

I would like to request a tutorial on good "Fresh faced" looks for dark skin tones. 
Preferably with pinks and browns. I want to look all rosey and healthy.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Oct 2, 2006)

I'd like to see how to make Swish work. It looks white-ish on my lids & so does Sable, but they're both such pretty colours.  (NC45)


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocoaGLAM!* 

 
_Hmmm I dont know how to put this.....
I would like to see a tutorial that would make you seem to glow in a way. I have a very deep skin tone and it seems my skin looks a little on the dull side after I put on my foundation but I put on like a gold/bronze color as eyeshadow and that brings some life to my face. How do I put some more "life" into my face so it doesnt look completely flat & dull?
& Yea I'm a beginner with the makeup =P_

 
Mac Shimpagne Mineralized Skinfinshes (MSF) would defenitelt give you that glowy look. Its a hilighter. and fabalous to use all over the skin. Hyperreal foundation makes the skin glow.


----------



## faifai (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I would like to request a tutorial on good "Fresh faced" looks for dark skin tones. 
Preferably with pinks and browns. I want to look all rosey and healthy._

 
Hey, I did a tutorial just on this a couple months ago! Check the original tutorials section of the boards for it. Henna_Spirit also did a pink look on a desi girl in that section.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Oct 5, 2006)

This would be a good sticky..


----------



## faifai (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_Hi Everyone!! This is it. Here we ask for the tutorials we want to see, and we fulfill those requests. We test them here in a smaller sect of the community to stave off the nervousness of posting in the larger forum._

 
I don't understand how posting in the larger forum creates nervousness, as this section of the boards is just as open as the Member FOTDs section and the Tutorials section. While I think that having the request thread here is a good idea, so they are neatly organized, I don't think the actual tutorials should be posted here.

Tutorials are useful for people _of every color_ and splitting them up in two sections of the boards sounds like it would cause more problems than solve them. It could cause tutorials to be missed that would otherwise help a lot more people in the main Tutorials subsection of the forums. You would also get far more feedback in the main Tutorials forum as well--Specktra.net doesn't advocate non-constructive criticism, so there's no need to worry about that. 

And what about the tutorials posted by women of color that are already in that section? It's not like they'd be moved, and so you'd have tutorials all over the place instead of organized all in one area.

Just my 2 cents, here.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is my tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57048


----------



## Me220 (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_I don't understand how posting in the larger forum creates nervousness, as this section of the boards is just as open as the Member FOTDs section and the Tutorials section. While I think that having the request thread here is a good idea, so they are neatly organized, I don't think the actual tutorials should be posted here.

Tutorials are useful for people of every color and splitting them up in two sections of the boards sounds like it would cause more problems than solve them. It could cause tutorials to be missed that would otherwise help a lot more people in the main Tutorials subsection of the forums. You would also get far more feedback in the main Tutorials forum as well--Specktra.net doesn't advocate non-constructive criticism, so there's no need to worry about that. 

And what about the tutorials posted by women of color that are already in that section? It's not like they'd be moved, and so you'd have tutorials all over the place instead of organized all in one area.

Just my 2 cents, here._

 
I agree with everything you said. 

I just know there was some nervousness expressed about posting tutorials. So I figured that people could test them here before moving them to the other thread: while I know this section is as open as any, it doesn't get as much traffic as the rest of the board. I understand keeping everything together, but I was offering a suggestion to help people be more comfortable.


----------



## Me220 (Oct 11, 2006)

I have put my money where my mouth is. I've made a tutorial. There are way too many pictures, so I have linked it. My Fall-Inspired Tutorial. Hope you Ladies enjoy.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 11, 2006)

Great Job!!!!!!!!!!!
You did awesome and the look is soo pretty!! Thank you sooo much! you are gorgeous!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_I have put my money where my mouth is. I've made a tutorial. There are way too many pictures, so I have linked it. My Fall-Inspired Tutorial. Hope you Ladies enjoy._

 
you have AMAZING brows.


----------



## Me220 (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_you have AMAZING brows._

 
Thank you.


----------



## mjalomo (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow!! I wish Gold Dusk pigment looked that good on me!!  Amazing tutorial


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 16, 2006)

I want to see a Mod Look on a dark skin girl...please, please, please 
somebody,anybody?


----------



## Me220 (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I want to see a Mod Look on a dark skin girl...please, please, please 
somebody,anybody? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
This would be excellent. If I had some false lashes, I'd play with it. Maybe I'll see what I can do.


----------



## doniad101 (Nov 3, 2006)

*)*

Yay. Okay, well I'd like to see a tutorial on pink eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) What shades look good on us and where to place them. I want a flirty look and what way to get it, then by using pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) If that makes sense. LOL. Well, if anyone wants to help me with that, i'd really appreciate it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and I'm NW45 if that helps anyone.


----------



## Candace (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I would like to request a tutorial on good "Fresh faced" looks for dark skin tones. 
Preferably with pinks and browns. I want to look all rosey and healthy._

 
This is going to be a really pretty look,Candace


----------



## saj20052006 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Swish*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 

 
_I'd like to see how to make Swish work. It looks white-ish on my lids & so does Sable, but they're both such pretty colours.  (NC45)_

 
Try using a paint as a base, such as Artjam, this will help darking up Swish.  Which is one of my favorite color.

Artjam - Base
Swish - Lid
Cranberry or Flammable - Crease


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 15, 2006)

I would really like to see two looks. One with brights, perhaps turquoise or pink, and also one that shows me how to make nude lips work for darker girls.


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 20, 2006)

Would like to see someone w/ a darker skintone use BlueBrown pigment.. So far it looks muddy on meh.. just looking for placement ideas, etc., that are flattering.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_Would like to see someone w/ a darker skintone use BlueBrown pigment.. So far it looks muddy on meh.. just looking for placement ideas, etc., that are flattering._

 
Take a look at Juneplum’s FOTD….When I first saw it, my jaw dropped!!! 

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...=Playing+color

Eyes:
Ostentatious f/l as base
Blue brown p/g all over lid
Carbon - crease
Blue Brown & Smolder e/k - waterline
Retrospeck - highlight
Blacktrack f/l
Diorshow mascara

I get so many compliments when I wear this look. I’ve sometime added blue peep and delphic FLs as a liner. Also, if you don’t have ostentatious FL for the base, I’ve used dipdown and graphic brown FLs. I’ve also used flammable and deep shadow paints as a base, too.….So whenever anyone asks about how to wear blue brown, I always point them to Juneplum’s FOTD…ENJOY!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 2, 2007)

I have created a few tutorials awhile back, they are located here
http://public.fotki.com/thescandalousbeauty/

here are some OLD looks....http://public.fotki.com/lilchocolatema/


----------



## ohsosparkly (Jan 5, 2007)

*deep set eyes-need help with look to bring them out!*

I'm NC42/ Prescriptives Level 4 with dark undereye circles as well as deep set (lots of area between lid and crease) and slightly downturned eyes. I'd love to see a tutorial on how to make the eye area brighter and upturned (besides winging up the eyeliner).

thanks!


----------



## Sundae (Jan 5, 2007)

being that this new collaboration with Barbie and MAC I thought it might be cool to do a similar look. I think we should have a challenge to see if it would work.

What do you think. I'll have a go at it over the weekend. I'm already wearing pink gloss today and I've had so many looks already. (and no, it doesn't look bad lol)


----------



## SohoChic (Mar 7, 2007)

I actually copied the same look I will pos a tutorial soon.  The look below.  I used swimming as the green.  It looked really cool!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_I have put my money where my mouth is. I've made a tutorial. There are way too many pictures, so I have linked it. My Fall-Inspired Tutorial. Hope you Ladies enjoy._

 
I'm new here but I just wanted to chime in and say that your tutorial is awesome! You actually favor my sister. I cant' wait to try this look!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I want to see a Mod Look on a dark skin girl...please, please, please 
somebody,anybody? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Has anyone done this yet??


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd like to see a caramel brown cutie (NC45) create a turquoise look. I like shimmer/sparkles too. If anyone could do this tutorial for me, I'd be forever in your debt!


----------



## ___Mon (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi, I'm a newbie and MAC virgin too!  I'd love to see a tute on an Daytime simple look to wear to work for Asian skin - or maybe recs on where to find one on this site? TIA!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 27, 2007)

mod look and turquise/teal on the way this weekend!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_mod look and turquise/teal on the way this weekend!_

 
Can you please let me know when you've done it


----------



## MAChostage (May 15, 2007)

*Metal Pigments*

Would anyone care to show their application and looks of metal pigments?  Any of them will do.


----------



## xedenx (May 15, 2007)

Blues, I am bluely challenged!!!! I have a tonne of gorgeous blues but i have no idea what to do with them!


----------



## aziajs (May 16, 2007)

I actually did a teal look a month or so ago.  I am going to try to do a more vivid one and post it.


----------



## faifai (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xedenx* 

 
_Blues, I am bluely challenged!!!! I have a tonne of gorgeous blues but i have no idea what to do with them!_

 
I did a blue look for Me220 a while ago, here is the link.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_mod look and turquise/teal on the way this weekend!_

 
I finally did it check out my teal smokey fotd. Here is the link http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=755744#post755744. Thanks for looking! The mod is still coming


----------



## aziajs (May 17, 2007)

My mod look:





There are more here:
http://specktra.net/showpost.php?p=756895&postcount=1


----------



## natasha (May 23, 2007)

well i have brown-hazel eyes what colours will make them look fantastic....???pls


----------



## MAChostage (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natasha* 

 
_well i have brown-hazel eyes what colours will make them look fantastic....???pls_

 
My lovely D has those eyes and she is fabulous in greens, golds, browns, and bronzes.  I think you've got a great deal of versatility there!


----------



## clamster (Jul 7, 2007)

Rihanna in her Umbrella or Shut up and drive music video.


----------



## gitts (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_I don't understand how posting in the larger forum creates nervousness, as this section of the boards is just as open as the Member FOTDs section and the Tutorials section. While I think that having the request thread here is a good idea, so they are neatly organized, I don't think the actual tutorials should be posted here.

Tutorials are useful for people of every color and splitting them up in two sections of the boards sounds like it would cause more problems than solve them. It could cause tutorials to be missed that would otherwise help a lot more people in the main Tutorials subsection of the forums. You would also get far more feedback in the main Tutorials forum as well--Specktra.net doesn't advocate non-constructive criticism, so there's no need to worry about that. 

And what about the tutorials posted by women of color that are already in that section? It's not like they'd be moved, and so you'd have tutorials all over the place instead of organized all in one area.

Just my 2 cents, here._

 
I fully concur!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 21, 2007)

Is anyone still looking for a fresh faced or dewy look?  I tried looking in the tutorials and didn't see any for darker skin tones.  I can try to make one, but I would also be interested in seeing what other people have done too.


----------



## lsperry (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shezblessed* 

 
_Good Afternoon Ladies,

I  want to post my first Tut 
However I want to post a tut that beneficial to black women that have trouble achieving a certain look. I myself am a huge fan of the Porn star look(smokey eyes nude full lips etc) and I have noticed it is very difficult to find a tut for this particular look especially for Dark black chicks. I also love the glammed up looks that I have spent an eternity perfecting (Playboy style makeup, 30's looks you get the point) I was wondering are there any request?.... Once again I work for Mac and own My own Cosmetic Biz so I know what a thing or two......I would like to hear your idea's the challenging the better
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please send me idea's for only the looks that you find the most difficult for black women to achieve Non black Chicks can hit me too I love all women however Sista's get at me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!_

 





 THESE...CAN YOU DO THESE!!! PLEASE???!!! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I want to see a Mod Look on a dark skin girl...please, please, please 
somebody,anybody? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_Yay. Okay, well I'd like to see a tutorial on pink eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) What shades look good on us and where to place them. I want a flirty look and what way to get it, then by using pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) If that makes sense. LOL. Well, if anyone wants to help me with that, i'd really appreciate it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and I'm NW45 if that helps anyone._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xedenx* 

 
_Blues, I am bluely challenged!!!! I have a tonne of gorgeous blues but i have no idea what to do with them!_


----------



## faifai (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I would like to request a tutorial on good "Fresh faced" looks for dark skin tones. 
Preferably with pinks and browns. I want to look all rosey and healthy._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Is anyone still looking for a fresh faced or dewy look?  I tried looking in the tutorials and didn't see any for darker skin tones.  I can try to make one, but I would also be interested in seeing what other people have done too._

 
I did this today. *Here* is the link.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Has anyone done this yet??_

 
I just posted a photo under the FOTD and it lists all of the products that I used even though it's not a full on tutorial.  I hope this helps.


----------



## ginagate (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd love to see a tutorial on how to to navigate color (and being _of_ color -- with small eyes behind glasses. (multiple issues, I know!) It seems I just keep looking like I've done nothing at all.


----------



## shoppingisme (Oct 5, 2007)

i'm a newbie.
hello everyone! 

i would like to see red lips and a nude face with great brows and lashes.

i like red lipstick, wore it yesterday, but i'd like to see this on some other women of color.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 5, 2007)

^^Me too!  Whenever I wear red lips, it seems it's always with eyes made up with either Naked or Provence pigments, black liner and mascara.  I would like to see other eye interpretations, i.e., different shadow looks.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shoppingisme* 

 
_i'm a newbie.
hello everyone! 

i would like to see red lips and a nude face with great brows and lashes.

i like red lipstick, wore it yesterday, but i'd like to see this on some other women of color._

 
I just posted this as a tutorial.  It has bold natural eyes (w/o any eyeshadow with a description of "peach-light neutral-with light neutral skintone reflects"), and there are two versions of the lips.  There is neutral, and there is red.  It's more of a vamp red.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 16, 2007)

i did a tut a few days ago http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=84312
i dunno if ne1 requested nething like it b/c i didnt look thru this whole thread sry


----------



## mocha78 (Nov 28, 2007)

very prett^^


----------



## cloudburst (Jan 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Being East Asian, I technically count as a POC, but I don't have any requests except maybe someone who could suggest a nice nude lip color? I find a lot of nude lip colors are too pink or too beige._

 

Have you tried NARS Honululu Honey?  If your lips are quite red like mine, the yellow undertones in this lipstick help neutralize the red, giving you a very nude lip.

How about a tut on mauves?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd love too see a nude lip for darker ladies. Also bright colors like a hot pink. I love hot pink but I feel like its not my color. Any NC45-50s master hot pink yet???


----------



## milamonster (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'd love too see a nude lip for darker ladies. Also bright colors like a hot pink. I love hot pink but I feel like its not my color. Any NC45-50s master hot pink yet???_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shoppingisme* 

 
_i'm a newbie.
hello everyone! 

i would like to see red lips and a nude face with great brows and lashes.

i like red lipstick, wore it yesterday, but i'd like to see this on some other women of color._

 
i have a hot pink lip color. im nw 45 tho and it's not a tut. 
here's the link:
http://specktra.net/f166/bright-lips-fotd-86034/

-----------------------------------------

also, though i didnt read all the requests, here are two more, maybe they fit
http://specktra.net/f191/blue-green-tutorial-63339/

http://specktra.net/f191/fashion-sho...asy-tut-71281/


----------



## ginagate (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloudburst* 

 
_How about a tut on mauves?_

 

Good one! With all the nude and pink colors coming out for spring, it would be nice to get an idea of how POC are using them. Pinks seem so easy for paler complexions, not so much once you start getting into the brown end of the spectrum.


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_Hi Everyone!! This is it. Here we ask for the tutorials we want to see, and we fulfill those requests. We test them here in a smaller sect of the community to stave off the nervousness of posting in the larger forum. 

I will start by requesting a blue look. That's the hardest for me, so seeing new interpretations would be great.

I am willing to post a tutorial, but I have no idea for what, so suggestions would be appreciated._

 
I posted a blue/summer look recently! Check it out; Let me know what you think!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginagate* 

 
_Good one! With all the nude and pink colors coming out for spring, it would be nice to get an idea of how POC are using them. Pinks seem so easy for paler complexions, not so much once you start getting into the brown end of the spectrum._

 
I just posted a photo in the FOTD forum so if you like that look I could definitely post a tutorial on it.  Let me know if you want one (it's mainly pinks & nudes).


----------



## priss (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginagate* 

 
_Good one! With all the nude and pink colors coming out for spring, it would be nice to get an idea of how POC are using them. Pinks seem so easy for paler complexions, not so much once you start getting into the brown end of the spectrum._

 

pinks are actually easy for Woc's.  and the darker skin allows us to extend the spectrum from yogurt e/s all the way to passionate e/s.  flammable paint under passionate is a look that will surely get your lids noticed.  bump that look up with bright fuchsia pro pigment layered over madly magenta pro cream color base, ok my mouth is watering.

pink is my absolute favorite color.  i am blogging on my pink laptop this very minute. i wore a black arm band when rizzo lipstick was dc'd.  nothing else is like it.  lining the intense pinks with vino is foolproof and glossing over the mouth with clear lipglass- fantastic!

dollymix, coygirl, and pink swoon are some of my favorite blushes and im about 1 shade away from being too dark for mac foundations.  hell, during these texas summers i am too dark for mac foundations.

yippeee pink- i love you


----------



## priss (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginagate* 

 
_Good one! With all the nude and pink colors coming out for spring, it would be nice to get an idea of how POC are using them. Pinks seem so easy for paler complexions, not so much once you start getting into the brown end of the spectrum._

 

pinks are actually easy for Woc's.  and the darker skin allows us to extend the spectrum from yogurt e/s all the way to passionate e/s.  flammable paint under passionate is a look that will surely get your lids noticed.  bump that look up with bright fuchsia pro pigment layered over madly magenta pro cream color base, ok my mouth is watering.

pink is my absolute favorite color.  i am blogging on my pink laptop this very minute. i wore a black arm band when rizzo lipstick was dc'd.  nothing else is like it.  lining the intense pinks with vino is foolproof and glossing over the mouth with clear lipglass- fantastic!

dollymix, coygirl, and pink swoon are some of my favorite blushes and im about 1 shade away from being too dark for mac foundations.  hell, during these texas summers i am too dark for mac foundations.

yippeee pink- i love you


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 2, 2008)

Gingate, if you're still interested, I posted a tutorial which shows most of the techniques used in that tutorial, plus how I did the bottom liner step by step.


----------



## dany06 (Feb 19, 2008)

I would love to see a tutorial of an NC45 wearing only products from the N collection.


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Being East Asian, I technically count as a POC, but I don't have any requests except maybe someone who could suggest a nice nude lip color? I find a lot of nude lip colors are too pink or too beige._

 
 i totally agree- b/c i find alot of south asians hav quite pigmented lips- or a natural liner- either a plum or mauve color sometimes. im still looking for a perfect nude colour for my lips that arent pink or beige- any suggestions??? i shud post a pic of my natural lips lol


----------



## britty_bear (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocoaGLAM!* 

 
_Hmmm I dont know how to put this.....
I would like to see a tutorial that would make you seem to glow in a way. I have a very deep skin tone and it seems my skin looks a little on the dull side after I put on my foundation but I put on like a gold/bronze color as eyeshadow and that brings some life to my face. How do I put some more "life" into my face so it doesnt look completely flat & dull?
& Yea I'm a beginner with the makeup =P_

 
an MUA put the Mineralized Skinfinish in Warmed on me and i had people all day asking me if i was from the islands so maybe that will help you. i wear nc 50 and my skin is naturally kind of colorless (in my opinion). the MUA put that color on me and another girl that was there that was a couple of shades darker than me and it still looked fab!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm NC45 and started doing tutorials on youtube.

YouTube - CellersMU's Channel

Send me a message or comment through there about request and I'll do them ASAP.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 28, 2008)

I would like to see a green look using Humid, but in an unpredictable combination of shadows used with it.

Thanks!


----------



## kye00 (Apr 5, 2008)

i would luv luv luv if someone with NW45.. post TUTORIALS using the *HEATHERETTE* line.. maybe some different looks 

i really reallly want to buy some products from the heatherette line...

PLEASE HELP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanx​


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kye00* 

 
_i would luv luv luv if someone with NW45.. post TUTORIALS using the *HEATHERETTE* line.. maybe some different looks​

i really reallly want to buy some products from the heatherette line...​ 
PLEASE HELP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanx​_

 
Have a look at these tutorials and reviews

YouTube - Heatherette for MAC

YouTube - Another Heatherette Look

YouTube - Heatherette for MAC...Lips!!!

YouTube - Heatherette for MAC!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kye00* 

 
_i would luv luv luv if someone with NW45.. post TUTORIALS using the *HEATHERETTE* line.. maybe some different looks 

i really reallly want to buy some products from the heatherette line...

PLEASE HELP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanx​_

 
i have a few on my youtube channel as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth


----------



## neezer (Apr 17, 2008)

hey...well i see that everyone has tutorial requests and im kinda new to this site but i do makeup tuts on youtube so if anyone wants to go look i think i have covered some that you guys have mentioned...it's:
YouTube - sweetestpotato's Channel

if you wanna ask me anything just let me know..im gonna try and do some of the ones yall requested to if not already done


----------



## neezer (Apr 18, 2008)

I actually did that picture on the left with the other female and the other girl in the picture for a makeup contest on youtube. here is the link:
YouTube - Re: Candiecc Make Me The Cover Of a Magazine! Contest

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SohoChic* 

 
_I actually copied the same look I will pos a tutorial soon.  The look below.  I used swimming as the green.  It looked really cool!




_

 
i


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 22, 2008)

keep em coming ladies. thanks for all the tuts


----------



## Lapis (Jun 20, 2008)

does anyone have any pics of mineralized finishes on dark skin? I wear nw 45 if that helps


----------



## alphaxi (Jun 20, 2008)

Any suggestions for how to achieve a similar color to her cheeks?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 6, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone can post a tutorial of how they do their foundation and stuff to a flawless finish.  I know that little chocolate mama has one up, but I was wondering if other people could put up their take on flawless skin.

In other news, if you didn't see it, I put one up on a rainbow look about a week or two ago.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I was wondering if anyone can post a tutorial of how they do their foundation and stuff to a flawless finish.  I know that little chocolate mama has one up, but I was wondering if other people could put up their take on flawless skin.

In other news, if you didn't see it, I put one up on a rainbow look about a week or two ago._

 
I have one...I also did a blue/mod look too...
Link to my YouTube page


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Jul 22, 2008)

Anybody know any tutorials for nw50 people???


----------



## icekap1 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wear sable Which I love) over indianwood paint pot. You could also add some Vibrant Grape to the outer corner. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

I've been doing a bunch of blue looks lately, if anyone wants to check out my channel.

I'd love to see the red lips on other ladies - request from me


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't know if anyone's interested, but I just posted a semi-goth look.  I really wish I could see more WOC posting goth-esque tutorials.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I don't know if anyone's interested, but I just posted a semi-goth look.  I really wish I could see more WOC posting goth-esque tutorials._

 
That look is great on you!  I've always admired vampy, goth looks -- but only from a spectator position.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 7, 2008)

Has anyone gotten around to doing  tutorials for the looks from Ashanti's "Good Good" video? I'd love to see 'em.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Has anyone gotten around to doing  tutorials for the looks from Ashanti's "Good Good" video? I'd love to see 'em._

 
Lol, I saw that video last week and thought it'd make a good tutorial. I tried finding photos of it because I didn't want to use screen shots... I might be up for it.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 13, 2008)

I did a tutorial on the Bright look in the good good video this is my first ever and I kinda fudged up but practice makes perfect this took all day to make and edit!"Good Good" <-----Check it out


----------



## IbisCaraib (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabbygurl21* 

 
_Anybody know any tutorials for nw50 people???_

 
I would love to see some as well. I need osme idea, ladies.


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 14, 2008)

i havent read through so i apologise if this has been requested already... 

I would  loooooove to see a sexy playboy glamour girl tutorial, kinda nicole narrain, beyonce, kd aubert,  ester baxter, sexy ass look. 

somebody pleeeeeeeaaase 






xxx


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd love to see a tut using blackground paint pot as a primer.  I have some and can't seem to get it to work for me.


----------



## vogueBLACK (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm actually looking for a really good tutorial on how to achieve Beyonce's look in "Single Ladies." I watched two videos on youtube, but they weren't quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## tannysmakeup (Nov 14, 2008)

hi, this is my first time posting and hearing of this site the QUEENOFBLENDING recommended it to me, THNX, but i just wanted to post a few of my videos and to see what you guy/ladies thought about them,
*
THIS IS A TUT THAT I DID FOR A CHALLENGE:*
YouTube - Re: **LESLIE'S FIRST CONTEST**!!!! MAC,NARS,TKBTRADING&MORE nov7-nov28
GOLD&BLACK CUT CREASE:[/b][/u][/size]
YouTube - gold & black
*
GOLD,GREEN&BROWN TUT:[/size]*
YouTube - gold,green&brown tutorial

*SLIDE SHOW:*

YouTube - makeup slideshow


*
LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK IF YOU LIKE PLZZZZ SUBSCRIBE TO MY VIDEOS, THNX
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 1, 2008)

I've seen a few requests for WOC that are NW50. Does NC50 count? If so, I have 2 I wouldn't mind posting.


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I've seen a few requests for WOC that are NW50. Does NC50 count? If so, I have 2 I wouldn't mind posting._

 
Yes! Please post your tuts! All are welcome.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok thanks. My channel is in my signature now if you want to have a look. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_Yes! Please post your tuts! All are welcome._


----------



## user32 (Dec 7, 2008)

I want to buy my mom some MAC for Christmas, could you guys come up with a look for her? I'm looking for something she can wear to work daily. She only wears deep red lipstick and will only use black eye liner pencil (no liquid liner). Also, I'm trying to get her to stop using black lip pencil, so can you recommend a lip pencil to go with the lipstick? And, she draws in her eyebrows so can you recommend what she can use to do that? As far as eyeshadow goes, she's open to anything. Can someone put her look together in a FOTD? Also, my mom has like a light golden-yellow/caramel skintone. It's kind of hard for me to explain.


----------



## MrsPackMan (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Metal Pigments*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Would anyone care to show their application and looks of metal pigments? Any of them will do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did this look a couple months ago using mac's Platinum pigment
Shades of Sabrena: Heavy Metal


----------



## MrsPackMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinammonkisses* 

 
_I'd like to see a caramel brown cutie (NC45) create a turquoise look. I like shimmer/sparkles too. If anyone could do this tutorial for me, I'd be forever in your debt!_

 
I don't have any tuts yet but here is an easy look I did with turquoise-ish colors.  I'm NC45 also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shades of Sabrena: I'm.so.behind


----------



## MrsPackMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nuwogu* 

 
_I want to buy my mom some MAC for Christmas, could you guys come up with a look for her? I'm looking for something she can wear to work daily. She only wears deep red lipstick and will only use black eye liner pencil (no liquid liner). Also, I'm trying to get her to stop using black lip pencil, so can you recommend a lip pencil to go with the lipstick? And, she draws in her eyebrows so can you recommend what she can use to do that? As far as eyeshadow goes, she's open to anything. Can someone put her look together in a FOTD? Also, my mom has like a light golden-yellow/caramel skintone. It's kind of hard for me to explain._

 
not sure if your mom is my skin tone but here's a look i did a while back. 
Shades of Sabrena: 10.minute.face
its really easy but you still look finished--if that makes any sense.  I think it would look really good with her red lips.  i wear this to work alot.  everything i used is listed at the end.  instead of black liner for her lips, she could use Mac Chestnut, Cork, or Hodgepodge (listed darkest to lighter).  or NYX Toast which is pretty much just like Mac Cork.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!! This is a perfect look for work for me since I tend to use neutrals.


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

jessica burciaga please?


----------



## Just_me (Dec 18, 2008)

cut crease look using neutrals?  
thanks


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Just_me* 

 
_cut crease look using neutrals?  
thanks_

 
YouTube - BBCreationsMUA's Channel

<-----check out the Egyptians eyes tut.


----------



## d n d (Dec 29, 2008)

I would like to see a fierce purple eye look with the MUFE #92.  I've been looking but I haven't seen too many WOC looks with it on here or Youtube.


----------



## sunrisesunset (Jan 2, 2009)

any looks using deep/bright blues or purples would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunrise,sunset* 

 
_any looks using deep/bright blues or purples would be greatly appreciated!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm wearing deep truth and a bright purple in this first look
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgWLZ...e=channel_page

and here are more detailed pics of the look
http://shadesofsabrena.blogspot.com/...mp-myself.html


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nita67* 

 
_I'd love to see a tut using blackground paint pot as a primer. I have some and can't seem to get it to work for me._

 
here's a teal look i did using blackground as a primer
http://shadesofsabrena.blogspot.com/...tealsteal.html


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabbygurl21* 

 
_Anybody know any tutorials for nw50 people???_

 
check out my channel on utube 
YouTube - BBCreationsMUA's Channel


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_Hi Everyone!! This is it. Here we ask for the tutorials we want to see, and we fulfill those requests. We test them here in a smaller sect of the community to stave off the nervousness of posting in the larger forum. 

I will start by requesting a blue look. That's the hardest for me, so seeing new interpretations would be great.

I am willing to post a tutorial, but I have no idea for what, so suggestions would be appreciated._

 
not sure of what shade of blue you are looking for but here is a tut i just did with Deep Shade e/s (a gorgeous dark blue) from the BBR collection.

YouTube - Deep Shade Look


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimibrowneyes* 

 
_i totally agree- b/c i find alot of south asians hav quite pigmented lips- or a natural liner- either a plum or mauve color sometimes. im still looking for a perfect nude colour for my lips that arent pink or beige- any suggestions??? i shud post a pic of my natural lips lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shades of Sabrena: 10.minute.face
Mac Underplay is the ultimate nude lip color for me.  here are some pics with it (above)


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 27, 2009)

here's  dramatic smokey look i did.  i think i saw somewhere on here someone was looking for something like that

YouTube - Dramatic Smokey Look


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 10, 2009)

J-hud @ the 2009 Grammys please? (Loved her red carpet makeup)


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Feb 20, 2009)

Ditto the natural cut crease for brown girls


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 7, 2009)

what colors/products did you use...it looks great!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I actually did a teal look a month or so ago. I am going to try to do a more vivid one and post it.






_


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 7, 2009)

any tuts for a woc nc45


----------



## Indigowaters (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I would like to see a green look using Humid, but in an unpredictable combination of shadows used with it.

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here you go:

YouTube - Lemon Lime Tutorial


----------



## aziajs (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_what colors/products did you use...it looks great!_

 
Here you go:

Face:
BE Warm Tan Foundation
BE Tinted Mineral Veil
NARS Casino Bronzer
MAC Gingerly Blush

Eyes:
MAC Pompous Blue eyeshadow
MAC Aquadisiac eyeshadow
MAC Black Tied eyeshadow
MAC Arena eyeshadow
MAC Bisque eyeshadow
Cover Girl Volume Exact Mascara


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 11, 2009)

may i request tuts for a nc45 on how to properly blush, contour and high light the face
 thanks in advance


----------



## fafinette23 (May 11, 2009)

i am in love with meagan goods make up she always looks so dewy can someone please do a tutorial recreating a dewy/glowy look. im nc 45


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_may i request tuts for a nc45 on how to properly blush, contour and high light the face
thanks in advance_

 
BUMP!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 19, 2009)

please somebody!


----------



## Arwai (May 28, 2009)

I would love to see a tutorial on blue shadows.  I'm between NC45 and NC 50.  I've been trying to use freshwater and climate blue, but I dunno, it just doesn't seem to work well.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_I would love to see a tutorial on blue shadows.  I'm between NC45 and NC 50.  I've been trying to use freshwater and climate blue, but I dunno, it just doesn't seem to work well._

 
hmm... i did a tutorial thingy last week using a couple of blues.
i don't know if it's something you were looking for/would like, but here's a link.

YouTube - Rainy Day Blues -- Eye Makeup Tutorial (kinda)

hope it helps, and good luck!


----------



## Arwai (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you so much.  I will definitely try it.  I'm thinking maybe climate blue is just too dark for me.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 4, 2009)

Can someone do this J Hud look?
http://www.ibtimes.com/data/blogs_ed...r%20hudson.jpg


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 23, 2009)

Once my skin calms down, girl! I really like that jHud look.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 23, 2009)

I need a contouring tut. Specifically one that focuses on the nose.


----------



## cocomia (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I need a contouring tut. Specifically one that focuses on the nose._

 
From a MAC talk I went to, the makeup artist stressed on
1. not putting highlighter on the tip of the nose as it tends to look greasy (do it down the bridge of the nose and blend instead) and
2. don't do the dark powder on the side of the nose anymore

I will look for my notes and I'll try to post it as soon as possible. It was a great tutorial, as she didn't use any shimmery products for highlighting. Just MSFN and foundation, as far as I can remember


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_I would love to see a tutorial on blue shadows.  I'm between NC45 and NC 50.  I've been trying to use freshwater and climate blue, but I dunno, it just doesn't seem to work well._

 
i have a few tuts using blue..i' post them in the main tuts thread so that way i wont have to post them twice ok? im nc 55 (or was it nw..i cant remeber cuz i dont use mac anymore..and that was a bit dark so i am sure we are simliar colors)


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pheonix phire* 

 
_i have a few tuts using blue..i' post them in the main tuts thread so that way i wont have to post them twice ok? im nc 55 (or was it nw..i cant remeber cuz i dont use mac anymore..and that was a bit dark so i am sure we are simliar colors)_

 
my tuts can be found in the video tut forum.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I need a contouring tut. Specifically one that focuses on the nose._

 
Selima77 has a good contouring tut


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jul 15, 2009)

check her out , she is AMAZING :
YouTube - TheIslandBeauty's Channel


----------



## asiangirlie (Aug 1, 2009)

ohh you should try benefit's moon beam/high beam! hope i helped=]


----------



## longhornsgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

I would really love to see a tutorial on how to make our skin even dewier. I feel like this is an easy task, yet when I try to achieve it myself I can't find the right products for my skin tone..


----------



## machonesty (Nov 11, 2009)

FOTD look dif on dif complexions and skin tones. Y don't people understand that?


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd like to see a smoky eye with green or purple on a darker skin, pleasseee!


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi ladies... Some of you may know me or may be familiar with my youtube channel, others of you may not be... but if you go to my youtube channel I have various tutorials that are directed for WOC. I am a MAC MUA here in Atlanta, GA so the words and tips that you will be getting from me do come from a professional. If you like, I can post videos here or you can visit my channel at www.youtube.com/AlexandraBond. Don't forget to rate, subscribe, and comment.

I will try and check my Specktra account more often as I have been heckas busy with work and freelancing. Take care and if you have any questions, please message me...


Alex


----------



## Flames.Fan (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey ladies. I was wondering if someone could do a "everyday" look tutorial which still looks fabulous. My almost black eyes never look stunning =(.
Thanks!!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flames.Fan* 

 
_Hey ladies. I was wondering if someone could do a "everyday" look tutorial which still looks fabulous. My almost black eyes never look stunning =(.
Thanks!!_

 
I have black eyes too! i'll try my best to do something for you hun! (really busy with uni now!)


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Can someone do this J Hud look?
http://www.ibtimes.com/data/blogs_ed...r%20hudson.jpg_

 

I have a wedding this weekend...I might try this out and if it turns out good I will most definetely post a video lol.


----------



## A Gurl Can Mac (Feb 22, 2011)

I missed the barbie and heatherette collection ugh! But I promised myself I will buy at least 1 new thing from every new collection.........or maybe 2 things !


----------



## sss215 (Feb 22, 2011)

fafinette23 said:


> i am in love with meagan goods make up she always looks so dewy can someone please do a tutorial recreating a dewy/glowy look. im nc 45


  	I find that using fix+ after I apply foundation or powder gives me a beautiful glow!


----------



## kikidkilla (Feb 22, 2011)

I have really squinty eyes. What color shadows do you think will open them up more?


----------

